# AC System won't shut off



## c00lrev (Aug 9, 2019)

We have a 2001 Pace Arrow.  Ran AC yesterday and when we turned it off, something stayed running. Sounds like a constant hum, fairly loud. Only way to stop it is to turn off the main circuit. any suggestions of what it could be or what we should do would be great.  Of course it happened on


----------



## Mustafvi (Oct 17, 2019)

It seems power on / off circuit is malfunctioning. Either, compressor is not shutting down or blower is running even after switching off. Consult some electrician to change / repair the ON/OFF circuit.


----------

